# Astarloza wins TDF stage 16 on an Orca!



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

For as long as it's around .... Still doesn't get them any "down-tube time" on the television though


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Awsome*

That was such a great victory, he was genuinely excited and over joyed. Love it. Phil gave them some good air time as well commenting that if their was a team classification for the mountains Euskatel would own it:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I know this is old news but it's still cool.


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sadly he's tested positive for EPO and been suspended, rather takes the shine off the stage win: http://www.uci.ch


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Icm76 said:


> Sadly he's tested positive for EPO and been suspended, rather takes the shine off the stage win: http://www.uci.ch


I went out and bought a team jersey to celebrate the win, now I don't know if I even want to wear it. At least they caught another one of the cheaters.


----------



## -XII- (Mar 11, 2009)

Astarloza was clear when he won the stage.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Orbea should market an Orca/EPO team Eusaktel combo deal...


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

-XII- said:


> Astarloza was clear when he won the stage.


You're certain of that?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Icm76 said:


> Sadly he's tested positive for EPO and been suspended, rather takes the shine off the stage win: https://www.uci.ch


----------

